# keep farting



## tyrone.holden (Feb 13, 2011)

hi i was wondering if the protein i am taking gives me the farts cos they stinks and my misses does not like it., ive tried diffrent type of protein but still keep farting. my diet is ok

7am protein shake with oats

9:30am wholemeal toast with peanut butter x2 plus protein shake

12:30pm chicken with sweet potatoe and veg or fish

2:30pm protein shake plus wholemeal tuna sandwich

3pm workout

postwork; protein shake and bannana

dinner: chicken or steak with veg

before bed casein protein

i think that that is ok but when ever i take a shake i start farting bout an hr later

please advise what im doing wrong

cheers


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Go to the toilet and fart.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Your not doing anything wrong its just the amount of protein your eating, we have all been there ......


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Can't see the problem myself :lol: If my GF started moaning about my wind, I'd wrestle her and hold her head to the deck, drop my pants, and squat over her face and let RIP on her, I know how to make a woman feel sexy....


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Can't see the problem myself :lol: If my GF started moaning about my wind, I'd wrestle her and hold her head to the deck, drop my pants, and squat over her face and let RIP on her, I know how to make a woman feel sexy....


This is how G-Fresh bags all the ladies, they are captivated by his 'Fragrance'... :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> Can't see the problem myself :lol: If my GF started moaning about my wind, I'd wrestle her and hold her head to the deck, drop my pants, and squat over her face and let RIP on her, I know how to make a woman feel sexy....


And my god if you follow thro its like a porn film !!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Your protein high in milk carbs?..


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I used veet on my back,crack and sack recently....now every time I fart it's well loud and sounds like I'm following through :laugh: Kinda sounds like farting in the bath when your botty is flat pressed against the tub...  :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> I used veet on my back,crack and sack recently....now every time I fart it's well loud and sounds like I'm following through :laugh: Kinda sounds like farting in the bath when your botty is flat pressed against the tub...  :lol:


Thanks for sharing mate....

Dont know whats worse thinking of you with hairy **** or a bald one !


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hahaha classy thread.


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

I must fart a thousand times a day with all the protein shakes i am having lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't get why anyone would put up with this.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

MXD said:


> Don't get why anyone would put up with this.


How can it be avoided? Is it the dairy? The thing is I always use milk with my whey drinks...just makes them taste better 

Unless I'm cutting, which I'm not, well not properly until april...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah just don't have shakes.

One a day here. Avoids major digestive trouble like a lot do get.

Saying that different things cause it for different people.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Im going to be farting so bad tomorrow ive just eaten 650g of extra lean mince with a tin of chickpeas mixed in followed by shavings of half fat cheese! Protein = 140g fvck yeah


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't usually have shakes but as I'm bulking it's just easier for me to hit high protein levels with them, my appetite is naturally quite small, better suited to cutting, only thing is when I'm eating less and especially doing keto my bowl movements are almost non-existent.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> I don't usually have shakes but as I'm bulking it's just easier for me to hit high protein levels with them, my appetite is naturally quite small, better suited to cutting, only thing is when I'm eating less and especially doing keto my bowl movements are almost non-existent.


I bet the missus feeds you pork bangers all day just so she can get a night of undisturbed sleep :laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Take some digestive enzymes, also I feel that is too many protein shakes and not enough whole foods.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I bet the missus feeds you pork bangers all day just so she can get a night of undisturbed sleep :laugh:


No I feed the missus a high protein diet  :beer:  , then she sleeps like a baby, That's when I unleash hell... :lol:

Sometimes I'm so embarrassed I get up early just open the windows and to waft the door a few times...


----------



## tyrone.holden (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks everyone ha ha but my misses is begging me to stop whey shakes


----------



## tyrone.holden (Feb 13, 2011)

so to much protein


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Protein farts I fcuking love them. Try and save them for the mother in-laws. I drop them like a stealth bomber..... by time it burns you nostril hairs it'd too late....... from my ring to your konk in seconds as I smile acknowledging the huge protein intake needed to create such filth, the ultimate dirty bomb!


----------



## _Shaun_ (Mar 2, 2011)

The answer to your unwanted gassy explosions might be down to you not digesting your food properly.

Do you drink water 30 mins before, during or after you eat?

If you do that's not good, the water dilutes your stomach's hydrochloric acid, this acid is responsible for digesting your food.

Try avoiding water for 30 mins before and 30 mins after you eat - it's ok to take a few small sips to help wash down your food.

The addition of Apple Cider Vinegar and/or Betaine Hydrochloric acid tabs will also help in digesting your food.

I know where you're coming from because my own farts after eating eggs were horrendous, I cut out drinking water for the periods I've mentioned above and the gas stopped pretty much straight away.


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

i get this BAD off certain brands, dy formass is the worst for it, quality supp though


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

everytime i switch my deit around (from hi carb to low carb etc) i get terrible (or fantastic depending on your point of view) farts which almost make my wife cry.

i have learnt 2 things from this......

1 - the farts go away when i get used to the diet

2 - they are best kept for when we are in the car - preferably on a motorway - so that she has no escape.


----------



## APG (Mar 1, 2011)

lol, youve gotta love the protein farts, the worse one i ever did after eating **** loads of beef n then a protein shake actually caused genuine tears to run down my birds face it was that awesome, no exaggeration.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Farts are just an indication that you are getting stacked.....a pleasurable sound leaving the body.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Im going to be farting so bad tomorrow ive just eaten 650g of extra lean mince with a tin of chickpeas mixed in followed by shavings of half fat cheese! Protein = 140g fvck yeah


Holy crap !

Best take a spare pair of undies !


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

G-fresh said:


> I used veet on my back,crack and sack recently....now every time I fart it's well loud and sounds like I'm following through :laugh: Kinda sounds like farting in the bath when your botty is flat pressed against the tub...  :lol:


Reps for this!

And to the OP, every protein supplement i have every tried has made me fart, it's good in a way as i like to do it in public (Buses are the best, nice and confined  )


----------



## el_sid (Jan 7, 2011)

APG said:


> lol, youve gotta love the protein farts, the worse one i ever did after eating **** loads of beef n then a protein shake actually caused genuine tears to run down my birds face it was that awesome, no exaggeration.


haha!! am the same mate my lass goes mad as am constantly lettin off and the proper stink!!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Protein isnt what makes you fart its the fillers and sugars thats loaded in it that does.

That or you just need to adjust to the whey.

This coming from someone that ate a kilo of meat a day for months and they were my quietest ever.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

cook the oats completly or let them soak.

I need pulled through with a X-mas tree atm.


----------

